# LOTS more puppy pics and help with name!



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

We are nearing the end of Baby Girl's first day home with us...and it has been a FANTASTIC day!!! She is settling in wonderfully! She slept in her crate through the entire night last night without making a sound, used her puppy pad first thing in the morning and all day after that, and ate all her food at all three meals today. She is also drinking well, peeing and pooing well...so I am a happy Mommy! Her crate time and puppy pen time has all gone well...no crying! We even had to leave her for a bit to run an errand and she did just fine. She is sooo well adjusted, confident and sweet...it's very obvious that a lot of thought and love and care has gone in to raising her...Carina has really done a wonderful job with her! :aktion033:

Here's the problem...I still haven't decided on a name for her! :w00t: I would really love for you all to help me pick a name because I keep going back and forth and I'm afraid she's going to think "Baby Girl" or "Puppy" is her name! 

The name I have always LOVED for years and years and thought I would use if I ever got a girl puppy...is Emma! I'm obsessed with the show Friends and even since Ross and Rachel named their baby girl Emma, I have been in love with the name! If I name her Emma, her registered name would be CloudClan I'll Be There For You (Friends theme song). HOWEVER, since Baby Girl comes from CloudClan, I thought it would be cute to pick a C name. Names I am considering are Cosette, Charlotte and Caidyn...and if I name her Cosette, her registered name would be CloudClan's Castle on a Cloud (after the song from Les Miserables). Okay so now...HELP! What do you think of these? Any other ideas? 

....and...I finally got a chance to upload some pictures I took last night when we went to Carina's to pick up the puppy and also from earlier today. Hope you guys enjoy them! 

Crate ready to bring the puppy home!









Puppy jail! All four of the puppies wanting to come out of their playpen!









Me with my puppy (right) and her sister, Itty Bitty (left)









Me with the other littermates, Purple girl and the little boy. Sorry my face is in every picture...it is so hard to take pictures of puppies unless you hold them! :w00t:









My baby girl!









I couldn't help include a picture of one of my favorite members of the CloudClan...little Miss Cherish! :wub:









All the dogs playing! We were trying to tire out the puppies, especially my little girl so she would be able to sleep well her first night home with us! 









My little cousin came with me to pick up the puppy. Baby Girl just loved her and sat on her lap for quite a while!









These are from this morning when she was hanging out in her playpen. Please excuse her looking a bit scruffy here...she had just eaten and I hadn't had a chance to clean her up yet. 

































As you can see, Bailey and the puppy are just meeting through the playpen for right now! 

















Thank you for looking! Sorry for the gazillion pictures but I went a little nuts with my camera today and thought I would share! 

Please let me know what you think about her name!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Nida she is so so so adorable. I have been checking the forum a lot on my laptop today hoping you'd post pics (it's not the same checking out pics on the phone!).

As for name, she looks like an Emma to me. I also love that registered name.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I love Emma and Charlotte! But honestly she looks like an Emma. Just think of how cute these nicknames sound together "Bay and Em". She is beyond precious. I love the picture of her and Bailey looking at each other through the gate. How's Bailey feeling about his new little sis?


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

I like Emma too!! She looks like a Emma


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I love Emme and her full name if you choose Emme is going to be awesome. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Nida, if you always dreamed of having a puppy named Emma ... then I think you should go with Emma. Go with your heart. Emma is a very lovely name. :wub:

All of the pictures are so sweet. I love the pictures of Bailey and Emma ... oops! :innocent: ... I mean Bailey and your new fluff baby girl ... getting to know one another. Precious. :wub::wub:

By the way ... you have no idea how close I was to calling you late this afternoon to ask you if we could drop by a minute to see you, Bailey, and your new fluff baby girl. (We drove up to Leesburg Target for Snowball's walk) I didn't know you were in Ashburn until I guessed you probably didn't make the long drive back to NC last night! That's why I asked on FB if you were in VA or NC ... just in case you have wondered why. Anyway, when you and I finally get to meet ... I think miracles bells will go off in the background! Don't give up ... I think Kerry and I talked on the phone almost every night, for three years, before she finally spent time with me here in Ashburn.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

She is sooo cute!!

She reminds me of a baby Elena



















I am so looking forward to seeing how she grows up! Sounds like she is everything you had wanted and were waiting for!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

BTW, love the name Emma! She looks like an Emma


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW she is so adorable!!! Enjoy all the puppy kisses!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> She is sooo cute!!
> 
> She reminds me of a baby Elena
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, she does look like Elena! Those precious little faces ... and I love their ears ... so adorable! They both have those adorable ears. :wub::wub:

Elena and Emma ... both the names start with *E* :innocent:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nida,
She looks like a sweet baby Emma. I love that name ! The pics of her are so adorable and you surely are one happy mama. Bailey looks so big compared to her but he is such a sweetheart too and I am sure in no time they will be the best of friends. Congrats again:wub:


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

She's so adorable! I personally think she looks like an Emma, and I love the registered name for that. Now I have that song stuck in my head


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## isabelj (Dec 24, 2012)

She is so adorable! I'm so excited to bring our first puppy home next month, I hope she's as well behaved as you say your little girl is! She is so cute and looks so happy! I think she looks like an Emma, thats such an adorable name and she is so adorable so it fits!


----------



## Minty (Aug 29, 2012)

Your baby girl is so beautiful! How exciting. I too think you should go with your heart deciding on a name. I love the name Emma though.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Iam Back to see more pictures. and are they great So Happy for you.*
*Emma is so cute i have a friend with one called Emmy* *
*Take your time think it over. Nickee**


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She is a doll!

I think since your heart loves Emma, that is her name.

But I do want to say I LOVE the name Cosette and love the registered name that goes with it


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I love both names-- Emma and Cosette. I am a huge Les Mis fan too . I am so in love with your little girl! She has the face that makes me just melt. The pic of her and Bailey meeting through the gate is SO precious. I don't think you can go wrong with either name


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

You can't post too many pictures of that little sweetheart. I think she is an Emma too


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

She could not be more adorable! I'd name her Emma since you always loved that name. It's a special name for sure.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a precious baby! It is so hard to pick a name!! Poor Dewey didn't have onefor a while. I really like Emma , but the other names are lovely also.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Nida, she is darling! There's Carys, Cambria, Casey, Colette. I'll do some more thinking. It only took me just over three weeks to name Griffin!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love the castle on a cloud name and really both names are perfect but I agree if in your heart it's Emma maybe it will be Emma. I was so busy falling in love with all the pics and getting puppy fever I forgot all about your question about the names. LOL Now we all want to come over to visit both you and Carina!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I love love love the registered name you picked for Cosette - and she looks like either a Cosette or an Emma. You won't go wrong with either!

She is absolutely precious, and some of those pictures make her look like she has just a tiny bit of attitude too!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Nida, my goodness she is just adorable. I like the name Emma and it has meaning to you as well. I just can't get over how cute she is and what a good girl.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Emma is my favorite, too..she is so photogenic and darling! I adore the little pink blankie with the hearts..I'm happy you are having so much fun with your new baby...great pics!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Seems I too am with the majority  . When you mentioned the name Emma, I thought, "she looks like an Emma". She is so precious!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Why are you apologizing for so many pictures? I want more!!! You should apologize for not enough!

Good grief she is adorable, I can't stand it.

Names, oh this is hard. I understand the Emma pull, it's a great name, but I also understand the "C" thing too. (just get another puppy, duh!) I'm gonna be different here and vote for Charlotte. It's my best friend's name and also where I live. I have friends who name their dog after where they live when they got the dog. They have Hunter right now because they live in Huntersville. Get it? If you named her Charlotte she could be Cloud Clan's Queen City! 

But I love Cosette too...I'm no help!

More pictures please!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Maltese Heaven that's for sure after looking at so many pictures of those gorgeous little Fluffs. And your's is just too cute for words. And no matter what you decide to name her, she could not be any sweeter. Thanks for sharing and please post more pictures.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL, I think Emma and Stay's Elena look identical!! :aktion033:

If majority rules, Emma...it is...!:thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nida, since this is YOUR kid I think you should name her what fits her & what YOU like best! I would not be concerned w/the registered name unless you intend to show her. Do remember that they often live up to their names---for example Liesl's name is Marquess Mystical Music---and she does that one well! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh my heart melts looking at her pictures. She is so precious, and sounds like such a good girl. Picking a name is one of the hardest parts of bringing home a puppy! I agree with the majority and say go with your heart. The name Emma has great meaning for you and fits her perfectly. I also love the registered name. She definitely looks like an Emma. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Soooooo cute! She does look like an Emma :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nida....all I can say is she is gorgeous. :tender: I am so happy for you and Bailey. Please don't stop with the pics. 

Emma is a cute name. Can't wait to hear what you choose.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

How dang cute can one puppy be:heart: I love all your choices for a name but I too lean toward Emma. She looks like an Emma. The only other thing I can say is, I wish she were mine

Honestly, I am so happy with the beautiful four I already have and if you see my avatar picture there is no more room left in the bed.


----------



## Lindsey (Feb 11, 2013)

I LOVE the name Emma, but if you need more C names I also like Charlie and Cassie(could be short for Cassidy).


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Would you consider Carina? It means Beloved or Dear. I read it is of Latin origin but is also a favored French baby girl's name. As you have a precious French poodle and tying in with the cloud Clan C's........ it is also different!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So now that I have looked at your beautiful pictures 10 times, I should say thanks. I agree that Emma is a perfect name. If you want a C name, maybe something like Contessa Emma?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She is SO cute...Congratulations!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Sylvia, I love the idea of adding Contessa to Emma's name! Lady Bella and I approve  .


----------



## Xewqa's mum (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh I so can not wait to collect my little one, you make me soooo jealous, she it just beautiful. I like you didn't know what to name my baby but I looked up on google for maltese girls names, and came up with Xewqa (shoo ka) which is Maltese for wish. There are a lot of others too and really lovely sounding names. Good luck


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulation, Nida! I'm sure she was worth the wait. What a precious face! Wahhh, now I want one of Carina's precious babies. 

All the best!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh...she's even cuter this morning What a dollbaby face. I totally think she looks like an Emma. :wub::wub: Oooh another B&E on SM I know that Tammy won't mind.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh my she is so adorable! I love the name Emma and Caidyn too!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Have you decided on which name yet??


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi everyone! Soooo sorry I haven't replied to your posts yet. We spent the day on the road driving from Virginia back to North Carolina...and the pups and I are EXHAUSTED!!! I will definitely read through all the replies again in the morning and respond! I am getting closer to picking a name so will update you all as soon as I do! THANK YOU SOOO MUCH for your help!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Nida she is so so so adorable. I have been checking the forum a lot on my laptop today hoping you'd post pics (it's not the same checking out pics on the phone!).
> 
> As for name, she looks like an Emma to me. I also love that registered name.


Aastha, aww thank you...that's so sweet of you to check in for updates on my new little one. 



Madeleinesmommy said:


> I love Emma and Charlotte! But honestly she looks like an Emma. Just think of how cute these nicknames sound together "Bay and Em". She is beyond precious. I love the picture of her and Bailey looking at each other through the gate. How's Bailey feeling about his new little sis?





4everjack said:


> I like Emma too!! She looks like a Emma





Dominic said:


> I love Emme and her full name if you choose Emme is going to be awesome.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thank you all! I think she does look like an Emma too. But then I also think she looks like a Cosette....or a Charlotte...or a Caidyn! :HistericalSmiley: Oh I confuse myself



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Nida, if you always dreamed of having a puppy named Emma ... then I think you should go with Emma. Go with your heart. Emma is a very lovely name. :wub:
> 
> All of the pictures are so sweet. I love the pictures of Bailey and Emma ... oops! :innocent: ... I mean Bailey and your new fluff baby girl ... getting to know one another. Precious. :wub::wub:
> 
> By the way ... you have no idea how close I was to calling you late this afternoon to ask you if we could drop by a minute to see you, Bailey, and your new fluff baby girl. (We drove up to Leesburg Target for Snowball's walk) I didn't know you were in Ashburn until I guessed you probably didn't make the long drive back to NC last night! That's why I asked on FB if you were in VA or NC ... just in case you have wondered why. Anyway, when you and I finally get to meet ... I think miracles bells will go off in the background! Don't give up ... I think Kerry and I talked on the phone almost every night, for three years, before she finally spent time with me here in Ashburn.


Oh Marie, that would have been wonderful if you, Felix and Snowball could have stopped by! Next time I'm in time, we really should plan something! I'm back in Charlotte now...we spent the day on the road getting back here...and all three of us are soooo exhausted!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> She is sooo cute!!
> 
> She reminds me of a baby Elena
> 
> ...


Stacy, OMG!!! My puppy really does look a lot like Elena as a baby! I think Elena is just beyond adorable :wub: so my little one looking like her makes me happy  Yes, she certainly is perfect for me...I'm so happy with her!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have this song going through my head this morning, we sang it as kids at Sunday School. Faith, Hope , and Charity. I love the name Charity, which means Love! It's a " C" name as well!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Your new baby is really sweet and I am sure that Bailey will be the best big brother to her ever!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Bailey will be a wonderful big brother:wub:remeber how nice he played with Mercedes at HH:thumbsup::wub:he is going to love having a little sister.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nida, your baby is just heavenly. Truly a beauty. I think whatever you choose to name her will be wonderful. I love the name Emma and if that is what you had always envisioned for your Maltese baby, perhaps you should go with it. But, I also do love Charlotte.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG she is sooo adorable, Nida!!


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Congrats on your new baby girl! I'm totally obsessed with Friends too so I'm all for you naming her Emma! It's so befitting of her cute lil face!! xoxo


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh she is just so precious!!! :wub: :wub: You must be over the moon right now with your new baby!! I love the name Emma!! And she definitely looks like baby Elena!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

poochie2 said:


> Nida,
> She looks like a sweet baby Emma. I love that name ! The pics of her are so adorable and you surely are one happy mama. Bailey looks so big compared to her but he is such a sweetheart too and I am sure in no time they will be the best of friends. Congrats again:wub:


Yes, Bailey is looking and feeling so huge to me now that I have this teeny two pound puppy! I hope they will soon be playing well together though! He has played with smaller dogs before and has done fine...he just needs to get used to her puppy energy first!



AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> She's so adorable! I personally think she looks like an Emma, and I love the registered name for that. Now I have that song stuck in my head
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! I just LOVE that show and end up watching the reruns every day. I must have seen each episode about a million times. 



isabelj said:


> She is so adorable! I'm so excited to bring our first puppy home next month, I hope she's as well behaved as you say your little girl is! She is so cute and looks so happy! I think she looks like an Emma, thats such an adorable name and she is so adorable so it fits!


Thanks! I'll look forward to seeing pics and hearing all about your little girl when you get her!



Minty said:


> Your baby girl is so beautiful! How exciting. I too think you should go with your heart deciding on a name. I love the name Emma though.





Yogi's Mom said:


> *Iam Back to see more pictures. and are they great So Happy for you.*
> *Emma is so cute i have a friend with one called Emmy* *
> *Take your time think it over. Nickee**


Thank you! i do think she's looking more and more like an Emma too! I like the idea of calling her Emmy as a nick name too.



Grace'sMom said:


> She is a doll!
> 
> I think since your heart loves Emma, that is her name.
> 
> But I do want to say I LOVE the name Cosette and love the registered name that goes with it


I do LOVE the name Cosette...that's why this is sooooo hard! It's funny, I think if I had gotten any other puppy, the name would be Emma, no question. But since my little one comes from a family of C names (CloudClan) I started looking at C names and reaaallly love Cosette...I was sooo excited when I came up with the Castle on a Cloud registered name too. So perfect.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> I love both names-- Emma and Cosette. I am a huge Les Mis fan too . I am so in love with your little girl! She has the face that makes me just melt. The pic of her and Bailey meeting through the gate is SO precious. I don't think you can go wrong with either name


Ahh, I do love both those names too! I called her Emma all day yesterday and Cosette all day today...she must be getting so confused, poor thing! Yesterday I was thinking I'll go with Emma...and then I was watching the Oscars last night and the Les Mis performance came on...and I went back to Cosette! This is so hard! :w00t:



silverhaven said:


> You can't post too many pictures of that little sweetheart. I think she is an Emma too





sherry said:


> She could not be more adorable! I'd name her Emma since you always loved that name. It's a special name for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Furbabies mom said:


> What a precious baby! It is so hard to pick a name!! Poor Dewey didn't have onefor a while. I really like Emma , but the other names are lovely also.


Thank you all for your help! My family likes the name Emma best too!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

MoonDog said:


> Oh Nida, she is darling! There's Carys, Cambria, Casey, Colette. I'll do some more thinking. It only took me just over three weeks to name Griffin!


Thank you for the name suggestions, Robin! I remember when you got Griffin and we all helped you think of names. You chose a great one...I love his name! :chili:



maggieh said:


> I love love love the registered name you picked for Cosette - and she looks like either a Cosette or an Emma. You won't go wrong with either!
> 
> She is absolutely precious, and some of those pictures make her look like she has just a tiny bit of attitude too!!!


Thank you Maggie! The registered name for Cosette is my absolute favorite...I almost want to name her that just because of the registered name! Although for me, the registered name woudn't ever be seen any where...it should be used by someone who shows!



TLR said:


> Nida, my goodness she is just adorable. I like the name Emma and it has meaning to you as well. I just can't get over how cute she is and what a good girl.


Thank you so much! She really has been a very good girl so far! :wub:



aprilb said:


> Emma is my favorite, too..she is so photogenic and darling! I adore the little pink blankie with the hearts..I'm happy you are having so much fun with your new baby...great pics!!!:chili::chili:


Thank you, April. I am really looking forward to my little one meeting you and your girls...hopefully soon!



Summergirl73 said:


> Seems I too am with the majority  . When you mentioned the name Emma, I thought, "she looks like an Emma". She is so precious!


Thank you!! I think she does too!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Maglily said:


> I love the castle on a cloud name and really both names are perfect but I agree if in your heart it's Emma maybe it will be Emma. I was so busy falling in love with all the pics and getting puppy fever I forgot all about your question about the names. LOL Now we all want to come over to visit both you and Carina!


Thanks! I'm glad you enjoyed her pictures!



LuvMyBoys said:


> Why are you apologizing for so many pictures? I want more!!! You should apologize for not enough!
> 
> Good grief she is adorable, I can't stand it.
> 
> ...


Oh I love the Hunter, Huntersville thing! I do love the idea of naming her Charlotte...the job/move to Charlotte, NC is the reason I was able to get her, so I thought it would be special. Also, I loved Charlotte from Sex and the City and always loved her name too! 

Maybe I need to get a couple more Malts to use up all the names I like! 



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Maltese Heaven that's for sure after looking at so many pictures of those gorgeous little Fluffs. And your's is just too cute for words. And no matter what you decide to name her, she could not be any sweeter. Thanks for sharing and please post more pictures.


Thanks! I'll try to take more pics soon...she is hard to get pics of though since she's always on the move!



The A Team said:


> LOL, I think Emma and Stay's Elena look identical!! :aktion033:
> 
> If majority rules, Emma...it is...!:thumbsup:


She does look so much like Elena doesn't she??? :wub:



edelweiss said:


> Nida, since this is YOUR kid I think you should name her what fits her & what YOU like best! I would not be concerned w/the registered name unless you intend to show her. Do remember that they often live up to their names---for example Liesl's name is Marquess Mystical Music---and she does that one well! :HistericalSmiley:


Sandi, I don't plan to show her but I do plan to do AKC Rally with her. I think I'd use the registered name for that, wouldn't I? I need to look i to that more...not sure. I love Lisi's registered name...love that she lives up to it well!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I was so sure I commented on this thread. I love the pictures and I love the name of Emma.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

educ8m said:


> Oh my heart melts looking at her pictures. She is so precious, and sounds like such a good girl. Picking a name is one of the hardest parts of bringing home a puppy! I agree with the majority and say go with your heart. The name Emma has great meaning for you and fits her perfectly. I also love the registered name. She definitely looks like an Emma. Good luck with your decision.


Thank you so much! Yes, picking a name is hard but I feel like I had Bailey's picked out so much faster than this! I keep going back and forth on hers :blush: 



Alvar's Mom said:


> Soooooo cute! She does look like an Emma :thumbsup:





Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Nida....all I can say is she is gorgeous. :tender: I am so happy for you and Bailey. Please don't stop with the pics.
> 
> Emma is a cute name. Can't wait to hear what you choose.


Thank you so much! I'm trying to decide by tomorrow...before she gets too confused, LOL! 



lynda said:


> How dang cute can one puppy be:heart: I love all your choices for a name but I too lean toward Emma. She looks like an Emma. The only other thing I can say is, I wish she were mine
> 
> Honestly, I am so happy with the beautiful four I already have and if you see my avatar picture there is no more room left in the bed.


Hahaha Lynda! Well, you know Maltese puppies don't take up much room...so I bet that bed could fit one or two more! heheehe! 



Lindsey said:


> I LOVE the name Emma, but if you need more C names I also like Charlie and Cassie(could be short for Cassidy).


I also like the idea of Charlie for a girl..so cute! If I name her Charlotte, I'm thinking Charlie as a nick name would be sooo cute!



Maisie and Me said:


> Would you consider Carina? It means Beloved or Dear. I read it is of Latin origin but is also a favored French baby girl's name. As you have a precious French poodle and tying in with the cloud Clan C's........ it is also different!


Carina is a very pretty name! But I'm not sure how her breeder would feel about me naming the puppy after her...might get confusing! I do like the French reference though.



Sylie said:


> So now that I have looked at your beautiful pictures 10 times, I should say thanks. I agree that Emma is a perfect name. If you want a C name, maybe something like Contessa Emma?


That is a good idea, Sylvia...thanks!



lydiatug said:


> She is SO cute...Congratulations!


Thanks!



Summergirl73 said:


> Oh Sylvia, I love the idea of adding Contessa to Emma's name! Lady Bella and I approve  .


I agree...so cute!



Xewqa's mum said:


> Oh I so can not wait to collect my little one, you make me soooo jealous, she it just beautiful. I like you didn't know what to name my baby but I looked up on google for maltese girls names, and came up with Xewqa (shoo ka) which is Maltese for wish. There are a lot of others too and really lovely sounding names. Good luck


Wow, that is a unique name! I love that you picked a Maltese name for your Maltese!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

brendaman said:


> Congratulation, Nida! I'm sure she was worth the wait. What a precious face! Wahhh, now I want one of Carina's precious babies.
> 
> All the best!


Brenda, thank you sooo much! She was well worth the wait, yes...and I have always loved Carina's dogs so I am thrilled to be able to get my puppy from her! How are you doing with your little one? I'd love to see some pics of her! 



Snowbody said:


> Oh gosh...she's even cuter this morning What a dollbaby face. I totally think she looks like an Emma. :wub::wub: Oooh another B&E on SM I know that Tammy won't mind.


Awww, thank you Sue!! You know I was just thinking that if I name her Emma, I'd have a B&E...and then I thought, Oh but that's Benny and Emma!!! They'll always be THE B&E! 



Oakley Jackson said:


> Oh my she is so adorable! I love the name Emma and Caidyn too!


Thank you...I do like Caidyn too. I just kind of came up with it based on her mother's name (Cadie) and then googled it and was surprised to find out it actually was a real name! LOL! 



Grace'sMom said:


> Have you decided on which name yet??


STILL haven't! I know, I know...this is taking a long time! :blush:



Furbabies mom said:


> I have this song going through my head this morning, we sang it as kids at Sunday School. Faith, Hope , and Charity. I love the name Charity, which means Love! It's a " C" name as well!


Charity is a very cute name! Thanks!!



maltese manica said:


> Your new baby is really sweet and I am sure that Bailey will be the best big brother to her ever!!!


Thank you! I hope he will!!



elly said:


> Bailey will be a wonderful big brother:wub:remeber how nice he played with Mercedes at HH:thumbsup::wub:he is going to love having a little sister.


Thank you so much, Cathy!! You know, Bailey playing so well with Mercedes at HH is what convinced me that he really would be a great brother to a Malt! I hope he can meet her and play with her again some day...he really loved her!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

babycake7 said:


> Nida, your baby is just heavenly. Truly a beauty. I think whatever you choose to name her will be wonderful. I love the name Emma and if that is what you had always envisioned for your Maltese baby, perhaps you should go with it. But, I also do love Charlotte.


Thank you! I think she's wonderful too! Maybe Emma Charlotte or Emma Cosette. I'm still playing around with names in my head. By the way, my Mom really wants me to name her Bella...but Bailey and Bella would get too confusing I think!



chichi said:


> OMG she is sooo adorable, Nida!!


Thank you!! 



OhDORA said:


> Congrats on your new baby girl! I'm totally obsessed with Friends too so I'm all for you naming her Emma! It's so befitting of her cute lil face!! xoxo


Ah, I just LOVE that show! Watching it now! Maybe I could name her Chandler...you know, like the baby that was supposed to be a boy named after Chandler...but it ended up being a girl. Haha. Love it. 



lmillette said:


> Oh she is just so precious!!! :wub: :wub: You must be over the moon right now with your new baby!! I love the name Emma!! And she definitely looks like baby Elena!!


Thank you Lindsay...I totally am!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Nida, did you say that Pinkie is only 2 lbs? wow! and she is so much bigger than Itty Bitty, how big is Itty Bitty?? or how small, just as small her name says i guess LOL


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratultions! She is beautiful! I just love puppies!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Nida -- I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you. I know how long you've waited for the perfect little girl to join your family and I know that you must feel very honored to have one of Carina's puppies. Now I have puppy envy. LOL

She's soooooooooooooooo precious -- no matter what you end up calling her. If you love the name Emma, then go with it. It's a wonderful name. 

Give give Bailey (one of very favorite fluffs) a big hug from his Awntie Lynn.

We need even more pictures -- PLEASE!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Maglily said:


> Nida, did you say that Pinkie is only 2 lbs? wow! and she is so much bigger than Itty Bitty, how big is Itty Bitty?? or how small, just as small her name says i guess LOL


Brenda, yes Pink was only 2 pounds at the time these pics were taken...isn't it funny how much bigger she looks than her sister?? Yes, Itty Bitty is very teeny! I'd say roughly about half the size of her littermates. Poor baby has had a tough time but thankfully, she is doing well now. 



donnad said:


> Congratultions! She is beautiful! I just love puppies!


Thank you so much! 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Nida -- I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you. I know how long you've waited for the perfect little girl to join your family and I know that you must feel very honored to have one of Carina's puppies. Now I have puppy envy. LOL
> 
> She's soooooooooooooooo precious -- no matter what you end up calling her. If you love the name Emma, then go with it. It's a wonderful name.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lynn!!! Aww, thanks for your sweet words for Bailey. He really is feeling quite confused at the moment so I'm giving him lots of attention and love. I appreciate you thinking of him!! 

Yes, little Pink has been well worth the wait...she is perfect for us! :wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

She is beyond adorable!! 
I agree with you on C names!  Cosette is cute!! Do you like Claudia? Or Claudette? I hope you pick a name you like soon!!


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

So cute!!! this makes me want another fluff!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Nida--I just love this picture! :thumbsup: faces against the gate.....so cute :wub: I like Emma alot. maybe you alread have couple names you have liked all along.....huuuummm??


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I finally decided on a name!! http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...baby-sister-finally-has-name.html#post2279274 :chili: THANK YOU all for your help!!!!


----------

